# coque transparente pour l'iphone XI qui ne jaunit pas



## pcnum (5 Septembre 2019)

De toute les coques  transparentes que je connaisse,  tous jaunissent
*Connaissez-vous une marque de coque transparente qui ne jaunit pas* ?
J'en recherche une pour le prochain iphone.

merci


----------



## lostOzone (5 Septembre 2019)

Chez Spigen ma Ultra Hybrid Noire cad avec les bords noir mais le fond transparent n’a pas jauni. Sûrement parce que la partie arrière transparent est en plastique dur. Sinon toutes les coques silicones transparentes que j’ai vu ont jauni.


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Septembre 2019)

Par expérience, ça me parait inévitable mais rien de grave ...


----------



## pcnum (6 Septembre 2019)

je demande ça parce que les miennes ont jaunis y compris chez Spigen
pourtant il etait indiqué protection UV dessus


----------



## Sdelabonnement (7 Septembre 2019)

Simple question : quel iPhone possèdes tu aujourd’hui ?


----------



## lostOzone (7 Septembre 2019)

pcnum a dit:


> je demande ça parce que les miennes ont jaunis y compris chez Spigen
> pourtant il etait indiqué protection UV dessus



Mais non Spigen ça jaunis pas [emoji85]


----------



## stipus (20 Septembre 2019)

Toutes les coques garanties ultra transparentes et ne jaunissant pas que j'ai achetées... même celles de marque... sont aujourd'hui toutes jaunes.


----------



## chafpa (21 Septembre 2019)

Idem .... faut pas se leurrer !


----------

